# The final word: Yes, Uber will remove unfair ratings



## Desert Driver

I woke this morning to find this in my Inbox

_Hi [Desert Driver],

After reviewing the ongoing conversation regarding a rating you received earlier this month that you feel was unfair, I have submitted a request and received confirmation that the rating has been removed from your partner account.

Thank you.

[CSR]_​
Once again, as my pa used to say, "When you see a problem, solve it. Otherwise, get the **** outta the way."


----------



## uberox

who signed it? any manager or just 1 level support?


----------



## Desert Driver

uberox said:


> who signed it? any manager or just 1 level support?


It was escalated.


----------



## djino

You should have posted this in that other thread you started last week -> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-csrs-on-the-run-unable-to-logically-address-issues.18513/


----------



## Desert Driver

djino said:


> You should have posted this in that other thread you started last week -> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-csrs-on-the-run-unable-to-logically-address-issues.18513/


I was going to. However, there was so much peckerwood, negative-speak there that I thought I'd start a fresh thread. Thanks for making the reference.


----------



## JWBurns

Peckerwood lol


----------



## Desert Driver

JWBurns said:


> Peckerwood lol


It's great term. From the Urban Dictionary...

_A peckerwood is a rural white southerner, usually poor, undereducated or otherwise ignorant and bigoted, the term gained popularity in the deep south during the early twentieth century and was meant to be derogatory. It is a reversal of the name of the red bellied woodpecker which had a patch of red on the back of it's head and neck, therefore a peckerwood is a *******, terms that describe similar groups of people are trailer trash or white trash but neither of those have the same effect or ring to them as peckerwood does._​


----------



## Actionjax

Good stuff. Wonder if the proactively did that when I reported a serious concern on a rider. My raring stayed a 5 for the day and in fact went up overall. Either that or I didn't get a rating or they actually gave me a 5.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Desert Driver said:


> I woke this morning to find this in my Inbox
> 
> _Hi [Desert Driver],
> 
> After reviewing the ongoing conversation regarding a rating you received earlier this month that you feel was unfair, I have submitted a request and received confirmation that the rating has been removed from your partner account.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> [CSR]_​
> Once again, as my pa used to say, "When you see a problem, solve it. Otherwise, get the **** outta the way."


I am glad this worked out for you in this particular case. However, I think your thread title is misleading. It should read: 
*"The final word: Yes, Uber 'CAN' remove unfair ratings"*

I would suggest that in the vast majority of cases Uber will NOT remove the ratings.


----------



## Beur

Desert Driver said:


> I woke this morning to find this in my Inbox
> 
> _Hi [Desert Driver],
> 
> After reviewing the ongoing conversation regarding a rating you received earlier this month that you feel was unfair, I have submitted a request and received confirmation that the rating has been removed from your partner account.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> [CSR]_​
> Once again, as my pa used to say, "When you see a problem, solve it. Otherwise, get the **** outta the way."


Congrats DD working on having my ratings from the 2 booted stagecoach riders removed.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

I knew I made the right decision in recommending desertdriver as the forum spokesperson. I'll make sure I mention that tomorrow on "rehash Thursday".


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Desert Driver said:


> I woke this morning to find this in my Inbox
> 
> _Hi [Desert Driver],
> 
> After reviewing the ongoing conversation regarding a rating you received earlier this month that you feel was unfair, I have submitted a request and received confirmation that the rating has been removed from your partner account.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> [CSR]_​
> Once again, as my pa used to say, "When you see a problem, solve it. Otherwise, get the **** outta the way."


I think it was the happy typist that wrote that.


----------



## Desert Driver

Actionjax said:


> Good stuff. Wonder if the proactively did that when I reported a serious concern on a rider. My raring stayed a 5 for the day and in fact went up overall. Either that or I didn't get a rating or they actually gave me a 5.


Ya know, Jax, there are so many folks out here who are content with, "Well, that's how Uber does it and you can't change it." Clearly that defeatist attitude is utter horseshit and people who carry on with that attitude are perfectly comfortable being victims and seem to enjoy being the victim. I'm referring, of course, to the likes of duggles, bilyvh, cybertec69, UberDude2, elelegido, kane, john djjjoe, et.al.

Again, my approach to life - _See a problem and fix it_ - applies as well to driving for Uber as it does to any of my other professional endeavors.

I'm delighted that you're not a defeatist or a victim.


----------



## Desert Driver

DrJeecheroo said:


> I think it was the happy typist that wrote that.


Good one!


----------



## Desert Driver

Beur said:


> Congrats DD working on having my ratings from the 2 booted stagecoach riders removed.


Squeaky wheel, bayyy-beee. Ya just have to wear them down with logic and persistence.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Desert Driver said:


> Squeaky wheel, bayyy-beee. Ya just have to wear them down with logic and persistence.


Or if they don't, like you said "get the **** out of the way"... I purposely starred out the f word just in case neogeorgia is viewing this.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Desert Driver said:


> Ya know, Jax, there are so many folks out here who are content with, "Well, that's how Uber does it and you can't change it." Clearly that defeatist attitude is utter horseshit and people who carry on with that attitude are perfectly comfortable being victims and seem to enjoy being the victim. I'm referring, of course, to the likes of duggles, bilyvh, cybertec69, UberDude2, elelegido, kane, john djjjoe, et.al.
> 
> Again, my approach to life - _See a problem and fix it_ - applies as well to driving for Uber as it does to any of my other professional endeavors.
> 
> I'm delighted that you're not a defeatist or a victim.


"Well, that's how Uber does it and you can't change it." Clearly that defeatist attitude is utter horseshit and people who carry on with that attitude are perfectly comfortable being victims and seem to enjoy being the victim."

Or a "self full-filling prophecy.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

Wow, I have asked so many times and never gotten a rating changed. I'm sure 90% of my bad ratings are due to refusing to put 5-6 passengers in my Uber X.


----------



## Beur

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Wow, I have asked so many times and never gotten a rating changed. I'm sure 90% of my bad ratings are due to refusing to put 5-6 passengers in my Uber X.


This is why I never start the ride until we have all agreed on the terms. I no longer take passengers who show up all smiles with red solo cups full of booze, they might cheerfully offer to dump, but in the end they rate you down. Incoherently drunk is a pass too. I know a lot of folks say text the rider, not me I always call, if the can't put an intelligible sentence together I'm out of there.


----------



## Actionjax

There are lot's on here who have contempt with Uber. I don't even need to call them out by name....we can figure it out for ourselves.

Fact is you go in ripping all over others you will find that you are met with the same energies you put out there. I would say any hostility made towards me could have easily been spurred on by how I may have treated others. Or got dragged into a completely ridiculous conversation with an equally ridiculous individual. 

You truly can be the victim in anything. Uber created many of them, but that's what happens with a lack of planning and understanding in a company. In other companies they would just fire the lot of you and start over. (Look at Blackberry). But you are independents with no ties. With that you don't have a stake in Uber's success. What makes people think Uber has a stake in yours?


----------



## dlally929

Desert Driver said:


> I woke this morning to find this in my Inbox
> 
> _Hi [Desert Driver],
> 
> After reviewing the ongoing conversation regarding a rating you received earlier this month that you feel was unfair, I have submitted a request and received confirmation that the rating has been removed from your partner account.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> [CSR]_​
> Once again, as my pa used to say, "When you see a problem, solve it. Otherwise, get the **** outta the way."


How can you tell what rider gave you the bad rating? I've only been driving for two weeks and I don't see it on the website


----------



## Lidman

lI think they'll eventually warm up to your posts. I think the duggles is just going thru an adjustment phase of uber. Someone posted something earlier that I liked, I forgot which one. If you are persist (being professional an all) at emailing the csrs, better chance of getting something accomplished. Sometimes that's what it takes is persistence.


----------



## Desert Driver

dlally929 said:


> How can you tell what rider gave you the bad rating? I've only been driving for two weeks and I don't see it on the website


In the past 15 weeks I have received only 5-star ratings, with the exception of a single 3-star. That happened right after I got into a curbside argument with a drunken bloke who wanted to cram five riders into my car that has four passenger safety belts available. The incident ended with a flurry of slamming doors and unflattering epithets made of me and my saintly mother. It wasn't too hard to figure out who gave me that rating. See, I started the ride when the first drunken betty got in the car. Then the four other members of the Soused Quintet emerged from the apartment. It couldn't cancel at that point, so the drunken bastard had the opportunity to rate me. And because I was following Uber policy and state law, I received a 3-star rating when I was absolutely providing 5-star service. Eventually Uber understood my flawless logic and removed the rating from my profile.


----------



## UberDude2

Desert Driver said:


> And such would be your prerogative, UberDude2. However, whereas you spend your time belittling and tearing down those who work for change and improvement, I spend my time making the U/L experience better for all of us. But there's no need to thank me. I don't discriminate with who benefits from my efforts. I want the system to be better for all, even you!


I don't need to waste time belittling others, those others make an ass out of themselves just like you did with all the hoopla you made with this whole rating situation. All you did was try to get everyones attention, like a neglected child. You were jumping up and down screaming "look at me" "look what i'm doing" You didn't provide any relief for the problem and you didn't create a solution either. Stop patting yourself on the back and just go drive.
I don't need your help trying to change the system. I learned long ago that i have to work with what i have because not everyone is going to oblige with your request (such as changing ratings) i don't cry over a rating or two because i am doing perfectly fine making adjustments on the fly and working within the system. If the system changes then i can change too. It's a privilege to be employed or in this case be contracted. I know plenty of people have expressed their disdain for the way the rating system is set up. Not much has changed if any. And i'm still driving...


----------



## Desert Driver

UberDude2 said:


> I don't need to waste time belittling others, those others make an ass out of themselves just like you did with all the hoopla you made with this whole rating situation. All you did was try to get everyone attention, like a neglected child. You were jumping up and down screaming "look at me" "look what i'm doing" You didn't provide any relief for the problem and you didn't create a solution either. Stop patting yourself on the back and just go drive.
> I don't need your help trying to change the system. I learned long ago that i have to work with what i have because not everyone is going to oblige with your request (such as changing ratings) i don't cry over a rating or two because i am doing perfectly fine making adjustments on the fly and working within the system. If the system changes then i can change too. It's a privilege to be employed or in this case be contracted. I know plenty of people have expressed their disdain for the way the rating system is set up. Not much has changed if any. And i'm still driving...


But don't you ever get tired of being the victim and berating the problem-solvers around you? Doesn't that kind of negativity get to be a burden at some point?


----------



## UberDude2

Desert Driver said:


> But don't you ever get tired of being the victim and berating the problem-solvers around you? Doesn't that kind of negativity get to be a burden at some point?


I'm not a victim. I'm getting paid for my time and effort. And please do tell Mr problem solver. Exactly what problem did you solve here? Should i be expecting an email from Uber soon? Are they changing the way they deal with ratings now? NO!
I'm more inclined to believe the information we get from thehappytypist Let's remind everyone what she said....

"This is a subject where there is ZERO wiggle room. As in, if we change the rating a passenger gave at the driver's request we would be at minimum reprimanded. So if you're getting the same answer from multiple CSRs, we aren't doing it for shits and giggles, we're trying to get you to go away because there is literally nothing we can do. We just pass it up in the hopes that hearing it from someone else will help it sink in.

None of us believe the rating system is fair. Many companies have the exact same policies for customer satisfaction, all ratings count regardless of how ridiculous or whether it was a bad rating due to something outside our control. As far as US reps go, all of us have previous CS experience so 99% of us have worked under a system just like it at one point.

Uber CSR -Driver Support NYC. Now rider support for everywhere else."

"Yes, the ratings are one thing they are absolutely inflexible on. The day they change or remove a rating is the day I build a snowman in Hell."


----------



## UberDesson

Congrats! Your persistence and consistency finally pays off! I learned that with Uber CSR, it does take persistence on our part to come to a solution.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

Good work DD. Your next task is to get Uber to raise the rate to $1.75 per mile.


----------



## UberDesson

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Good work DD. Your next task is to get Uber to raise the rate to $1.75 per mile.


If he can make that a reality for all of us, then I will create a big poster "Desert Driver for President" written in big letters and stand on a busy intersection in San Diego for 1 whole day as a show of my appreciation & joy.


----------



## Feisal Mo

Great Job DD if this is true....to be successful in changing anything, one has to be focused, and being focused is being stubborn and determined.


----------



## Desert Driver

UberDude2 said:


> I'm not a victim. I'm getting paid for my time and effort. And please do tell Mr problem solver. Exactly what problem did you solve here? Should i be expecting an email from Uber soon? Are they changing the way they deal with ratings now? NO!
> I'm more inclined to believe the information we get from thehappytypist Let's remind everyone what she said....
> 
> "This is a subject where there is ZERO wiggle room. As in, if we change the rating a passenger gave at the driver's request we would be at minimum reprimanded. So if you're getting the same answer from multiple CSRs, we aren't doing it for shits and giggles, we're trying to get you to go away because there is literally nothing we can do. We just pass it up in the hopes that hearing it from someone else will help it sink in.
> 
> None of us believe the rating system is fair. Many companies have the exact same policies for customer satisfaction, all ratings count regardless of how ridiculous or whether it was a bad rating due to something outside our control. As far as US reps go, all of us have previous CS experience so 99% of us have worked under a system just like it at one point.
> 
> Uber CSR -Driver Support NYC. Now rider support for everywhere else."
> 
> "Yes, the ratings are one thing they are absolutely inflexible on. The day they change or remove a rating is the day I build a snowman in Hell."


Oh, no need to be defensive or explain yourself. I wasn't judging you for being a victim or your disdain for people who approach and solve problems.


----------



## Lidman

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Good work DD. Your next task is to get Uber to raise the rate to $1.75 per mile.


Yes and then work on getting metro mile to become available thru out the country side. That'll cut down on all these threads about insurance, whats covered and what's not.


----------



## UberDude2

Desert Driver said:


> Oh, no need to be defensive. I wasn't judging you for being a victim or your disdain for people who approach and solve problems.


Man you are comedy and delerious. I'm not the least bit defensive. I would have let you tell your fairy tale but you called me out along with some others so i'm going to voice my opinion. 
Please just tell us all what problem you solved? And when we can all expect the changes to be made. While you're at it, tell us when a parade in your honor will be held. I'd like to get front row seats.
I've wasted enough time with your "look at me" shenanigans. Carry on with your story telling. Looks like some took the bait, hook line and sinker as you say.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

duggles said:


> You're such a moron. You talk like Donald Trump. You haven't affected any kind of change whatsoever. But go ahead, talk like your back and forth with low level CSRs is affecting change. Well done, sir.


I believe the word you want is effected not affected.


----------



## duggles

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I believe the word you want is effected not affected.


Good catch.


----------



## Desert Driver

UberDude2 said:


> Man you are comedy and delerious. I'm not the least bit defensive. I would have let you tell your fairy tale but you called me out along with some others so i'm going to voice my opinion.
> Please just tell us all what problem you solved? And when we can all expect the changes to be made. While you're at it, tell us when a parade in your honor will be held. I'd like to get front row seats.
> I've wasted enough time with your "look at me" shenanigans. Carry on with your story telling. Looks like some took the bait, hook line and sinker as you say.


Glad I could help. I drive U/L as a form of community service. My efforts to improve Uber for all us ICs is simply an extension of my approach.


----------



## Lidman

Stay tuned for act II:


----------



## Desert Driver

duggles said:


> Good catch.


Affected is the proper word.
One affects change.
One does not effect change.


----------



## Lidman

That comment is very "effective".


----------



## Desert Driver

Lidman said:


> That comment is very "effective".


You are correct, sir.

Shall we next discuss the difference between insure and ensure?


----------



## Lidman

Desert Driver said:


> You are correct, sir.
> 
> Shall we next discuss the difference between insure and ensure?


Only if you ensure me of that.


----------



## Lidman

Here are some of the common homonyms that grammar/spelling nazis always pounce on.. Their-there-they're......your-you're......two-too-to.....affect-effect.....German---germane


----------



## duggles

Lidman said:


> Only if you ensure me of that.


Only while drinking Ensure...


----------



## Desert Driver

Lidman said:


> Only if you ensure me of that.


In that instance, you need me to *assure* you of that.


----------



## Lidman

Are you "sure" about that?


----------



## Emp9

i dont get it , what is the big deal removing a rating if their was a incident or in my case 1 incoherent drunk i reported who couldnt tell me where he lived then flipped out so i left him and another one i started the ride instead of a no show. i kept getting the sorry we cant reveal for privacy or change anything response several times till i quit trying. why would it kill them to remove it? i understand if a driver abused it but 1 or two incidents you report yourself come on.


----------



## Lidman

Emp9 said:


> i dont get it , what is the big deal removing a rating if their was a incident or in my case 1 incoherent drunk i reported who couldnt tell me where he lived then flipped out so i left him and another one i started the ride instead of a no show. i kept getting the sorry we cant reveal for privacy or change anything response several times till i quit trying. why would it kill them to remove it? i understand if a driver abused it but 1 or two incidents you report yourself come on.


anything that requires uber to do an inkling of work......


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Desert Driver said:


> Affected is the proper word.
> One affects change.
> One does not effect change.


Actually, effected can be used in this instance. From: grammar.yourdictionary.com:

3. If you want to describe something that was caused or brought about, the right word to use is effect; but, as shown in this example, it would be a verb.


Example: The new manager effected some positive changes in the office. (This means that the new manager caused some positive changes to take place in the office.)


----------



## Emp9

Lidman said:


> anything that requires uber to do an inkling of work......


you would think , hey driver reported this guy as a serious concern maybe his rating shouldnt count. that would be less work then 4 emails back and forth. also the no show i started the trip by mistake texted me that he will give me a bad rating. so once i reported the error how the hell can someone rate you on a trip that never happened (they did edit his charge to 0)??? oh course i also lost the no show fee(ok fine my mistake) i explained it a few times to support but went right over their heads.


----------



## duggles

Older Chauffeur said:


> Actually, effected can be used in this instance. From: grammar.yourdictionary.com:
> 
> 3. If you want to describe something that was caused or brought about, the right word to use is effect; but, as shown in this example, it would be a verb.
> 
> 
> Example: The new manager effected some positive changes in the office. (This means that the new manager caused some positive changes to take place in the office.)


Just to be clear, are we saying both work in this instance, or is only effected correct?


----------



## Desert Driver

duggles said:


> Just to be clear, are we saying both work in this instance, or is only effected correct?


Affected is certainly regarded as most commonly correct. You had it correct in your original post.

Here's a little rule to help.

A person affects change. But many will feel the effects of change.


----------



## Desert Driver

Emp9 said:


> i dont get it , what is the big deal removing a rating if their was a incident or in my case 1 incoherent drunk i reported who couldnt tell me where he lived then flipped out so i left him and another one i started the ride instead of a no show. i kept getting the sorry we cant reveal for privacy or change anything response several times till i quit trying. why would it kill them to remove it? i understand if a driver abused it but 1 or two incidents you report yourself come on.


As I learned, keep after the assholes who have access to the database and you'll get horseshit ratings expunged.


----------



## Lidman

The operative word "persistence". I like that word. I think I've been saying that quite a bit lately.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

In Post #21, the poster used "affected " as a verb. Reading the source I referenced, (Google "affect vs effect" and take the first one) it looks to me as though "effected" used as a verb works better. OTOH, DD is a teacher!


----------



## Desert Driver

Older Chauffeur said:


> In Post #21, the poster used "affected " as a verb. Reading the source I referenced, (Google "affect vs effect" and take the first one) it looks to me as though "effected" used as a verb works better. OTOH, DD is a teacher!


The firm that I'm currently contracting with will send no written copy out to the public domain without me first doing final edits. An IT guy doing final edits. Who'd o' thunk it?


----------



## UberXTampa

Desert Driver said:


> In the past 15 weeks I have received only 5-star ratings, with the exception of a single 3-star. That happened right after I got into a curbside argument with a drunken bloke who wanted to cram five riders into my car that has four passenger safety belts available. The incident ended with a flurry of slamming doors and unflattering epithets made of me and my saintly mother. It wasn't too hard to figure out who gave me that rating. See, I started the ride when the first drunken betty got in the car. Then the four other members of the Soused Quintet emerged from the apartment. It couldn't cancel at that point, so the drunken bastard had the opportunity to rate me. And because I was following Uber policy and state law, I received a 3-star rating when I was absolutely providing 5-star service. Eventually Uber understood my flawless logic and removed the rating from my profile.


There are more than a few bad ratings that I definitely didn't deserve but I got anyway should also be removed. If they do it for you, they shoul do it for everyone.


----------



## Desert Driver

UberXTampa said:


> There are more than a few bad ratings that I definitely didn't deserve but I got anyway should also be removed. If they do it for you, they shoul do it for everyone.


You damn straight!


----------



## painfreepc

if a client gives you a low rating and later that client request uber to rise it, uber will do so.


----------



## Lidman

enough of the word(s) affect or effect , here's one to mull over "antidisestablishmentarianism"


----------



## Desert Driver

KevRyde said:


> "effect change" is actually correct
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=effect+vs+affect+change


Nope. *Affect *is usually a verb, and *effect *is usually a noun. To affect something is to change or influence it, and an effect is something that happens due to a cause. When you affect something, it produces an effect. Anything else I can clarify for you tonight?


----------



## Desert Driver

KevRyde said:


> Nothing in your statement above is incorrect, but in the context of "to effect change", effect is used as a verb.
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=definition+of+effect


Ok


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Desert Driver said:


> Affected is the proper word.
> One affects change.
> One does not effect change.


http://dictionary.reference.com/help/faq/language/d70.html


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Desert Driver said:


> Affected is the proper word.
> One affects change.
> One does not effect change.





Desert Driver said:


> The firm that I'm currently contracting with will send no written copy out to the public domain without me first doing final edits. An IT guy doing final edits. Who'd o' thunk it?


My degree is in biology. But I'm well read, I'm English, and my mother was an English teacher.

For a fun read pick up the book "Eats, Shoots and Leaves"  by Lynne Trusse. It's about the importance of punctuation. I think you'd enjoy it. The below explains the title:

A panda walks into a café. He orders a sandwich, eats it, then draws a gun and proceeds to fire it at the other patrons.

"Why?" asks the confused, surviving waiter amidst the carnage, as the panda makes towards the exit. The panda produces a badly punctuated wildlife manual and tosses it over his shoulder.

"Well, I'm a panda," he says. "Look it up."

The waiter turns to the relevant entry in the manual and, sure enough, finds an explanation. "Panda. Large black-and-white bear-like mammal, native to China. Eats, shoots and leaves."


----------



## zMann

hopefullg Uber will react on time before most good drivers will feel duped and leave Uber because of the the unfair rating system.


----------



## Desert Driver

Fuzzyelvis said:


> My degree is in biology. But I'm well read, I'm English, and my mother was an English teacher.
> 
> For a fun read pick up the book "Eats, Shoots and Leaves" by Lynne Trusse. It's about the importance of punctuation. I think you'd enjoy it. The below explains the title:
> 
> A panda walks into a café. He orders a sandwich, eats it, then draws a gun and proceeds to fire it at the other patrons.
> 
> "Why?" asks the confused, surviving waiter amidst the carnage, as the panda makes towards the exit. The panda produces a badly punctuated wildlife manual and tosses it over his shoulder.
> 
> "Well, I'm a panda," he says. "Look it up."
> 
> The waiter turns to the relevant entry in the manual and, sure enough, finds an explanation. "Panda. Large black-and-white bear-like mammal, native to China. Eats, shoots and leaves."


Man, I sure enjoy reading your posts. I also love your avatar.


----------



## Realityshark

I'm not sure why you would put so much effort into arguing about how some dumbass rated you. In my opinion, you have played into Uber's hand. I personally believe that Uber uses the rating system to mind-**** their drivers into submission and to distract them from important issues like, liability, crappy Joe-Bob River insurance, depreciation of the drivers car, unpaid guarantees, unpaid rides, unpaid cancellations, drunk fools puking in your car.... The list goes on and on. If Uber can make drivers concentrate on their unfair 4.6, we're gonna fire your ass, rating system, then the drivers are not thinking about the issues that really matter. Passengers can rate me anything they want. **** em. I have maintained a solid 4.85 for so long now I don't even bother looking anymore. Uber has lied to us so many times, I seldom even bother to drive anymore. Their rating system makes drivers feel like they are lucky to be driving for Uber when actually, Uber is lucky they continue to find drivers willing to put up with their lies and bullshit. How many CSR's and e-mails did it take you to get this done? How many hours of your life did you spend dealing, thinking and obsessing over this? How many hours of your life have you spent updating all of us random unknown people with your latest Uber quest? Maybe it's time to re-think priorities. Life is short.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Desert Driver said:


> Nope. *Affect *is usually a verb, and *effect *is usually a noun. To affect something is to change or influence it, and an effect is something that happens due to a cause. When you affect something, it produces an effect. Anything else I can clarify for you tonight?


Another Grammar Nazi!


----------



## Sydney Uber

Fuzzyelvis said:


> My degree is in biology. But I'm well read, I'm English, and my mother was an English teacher.
> 
> For a fun read pick up the book "Eats, Shoots and Leaves" by Lynne Trusse. It's about the importance of punctuation. I think you'd enjoy it. The below explains the title:
> 
> A panda walks into a café. He orders a sandwich, eats it, then draws a gun and proceeds to fire it at the other patrons.
> 
> "Why?" asks the confused, surviving waiter amidst the carnage, as the panda makes towards the exit. The panda produces a badly punctuated wildlife manual and tosses it over his shoulder.
> 
> "Well, I'm a panda," he says. "Look it up."
> 
> The waiter turns to the relevant entry in the manual and, sure enough, finds an explanation. "Panda. Large black-and-white bear-like mammal, native to China. Eats, shoots and leaves."


The Australian version of that joke is a little different.

We have a lovable little Animal called a Wombat. Solid four-legged dog-sized thing that digs around for roots, shoots and leaves.

There was Charming Cabbie who had the nickname "Wombat". He used to get a lot of invites from female passengers. Hence his name as he wouldn't spend too much time off the road as he "roots, shoots & leaves"!


----------



## thehappytypist

We would have no way to prove what exactly happened unless there's a recording or texts between rider and driver.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Sydney Uber said:


> Another Grammar Nazi!


Uh oh. Did someone say Nazis? Where.... I'll make a run for it!!!!


----------



## Desert Driver

Sydney Uber said:


> Another Grammar Nazi!


If you're going to speak English, may as well speak it properly, right?


----------



## Lidman

Desert Driver said:


> Man, I sure enjoy reading your posts. I also love your avatar.


The fuzzers posts are always fun to read.


----------



## Lidman

Desert Driver said:


> If you're going to speak English, may as well speak it properly, right?


I love ending sentences with prepositions by.


----------



## Lidman

Realityshark said:


> I'm not sure why you would put so much effort into arguing about how some dumbass rated you. In my opinion, you have played into Uber's hand. I personally believe that Uber uses the rating system to mind-**** their drivers into submission and to distract them from important issues like, liability, crappy Joe-Bob River insurance, depreciation of the drivers car, unpaid guarantees, unpaid rides, unpaid cancellations, drunk fools puking in your car.... The list goes on and on. If Uber can make drivers concentrate on their unfair 4.6, we're gonna fire your ass, rating system, then the drivers are not thinking about the issues that really matter. Passengers can rate me anything they want. **** em. I have maintained a solid 4.85 for so long now I don't even bother looking anymore. Uber has lied to us so many times, I seldom even bother to drive anymore. Their rating system makes drivers feel like they are lucky to be driving for Uber when actually, Uber is lucky they continue to find drivers willing to put up with their lies and bullshit. How many CSR's and e-mails did it take you to get this done? How many hours of your life did you spend dealing, thinking and obsessing over this? How many hours of your life have you spent updating all of us random unknown people with your latest Uber quest? Maybe it's time to re-think priorities. Life is short.


Well if there's one thing I appreciate about the uber rating system, is that as a cab driver I can make fun of it all I want. I love it on occasion when I get an irate pax (whose grown accustomed to being an uber pax) threatens to one star me, forgetting that it's not uber he/shes riding in.


----------



## Desert Driver

Lidman said:


> I love ending sentences with prepositions by.


I love this one...

Mike: I'm going downtown.
Milo: I'll go with.

Yeah, nice sentence construction there, Milo.


----------



## Lidman

Even better is the one at the Princeton College

It's the beginning of the semester and a freshman is looking for the science lab. 

Freshman: Do you know where the science lab is at?
Upper-classman: My dear fellow, we do not end our sentences with prepositions.
Freshman: Do you know where the science lab is at mother-f........
Upper-classmen: That's a little better. But next time end it with a word without multiple syntaxes. 
Freshman. Do you know where the science lab is asshole?
Upper-classmen. Much better.


----------



## Older Chauffeur




----------



## johnywinslow

But if your rating has zero influence on your pay...who cares? Maybe if you were on the edge it makes sense, but I maintain a 4.79-4.80 ratting, some weeks if I drive late dealing with drunks, my rating goes to 4.0 for the week, as of now I have a 5.0 ratting my last 12 trips...WOO HOO! what does that mean...NOTHING, NOT A DAMN THING! There are only two ratings......1.Eledgible to drive, 2. NOT. everything in the middle is a smoke screen to fool you into doing a better job. Example... rider asked were the mints and water were...my response? UBER BLACK! for .90 a mile(at the time) I joked youll be lucky if we don't run out of gas.... guy laughed his ass off and I got a 5$ tip (RARE for me)


----------



## Lidman

Older Chauffeur said:


>


Smile. You're on ubered camera.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Desert Driver said:


> I love this one...
> 
> Mike: I'm going downtown.
> Milo: I'll go with.
> 
> Yeah, nice sentence construction there, Milo.


I don't know who here watched the show "Buffy the Vampire Slayer" but there's a way of speaking that actually made it into the vernacular through that show. It's called "Buffyspeak." I believe, although I could be mistaken, that the term "My bad" was coined there and phrases such as "Not so much." An entire generation was influenced by Buffyspeak and doesn't even realize it.

Language is ever changing. It's ok to break the "rules" but to do that effectively one has to know them.

For instance, the phrase "Something wicked this way comes" is NOT the commonly accepted word order. But it's a HELL of a lot more effective BECAUSE of that.

The best writers (and speakers) can break the rules. Because they know them.

Another point in regards to English is that it's a very succinct language compared to most. It takes fewer words to get a point across in English than most languages. So I don't really have a problem with shortening "I believe I will accompany you" to "I'll go with you" to "I'll go with." The point is to be understood and as long as that's accomplished then I don't often take issue with the "correctness" of the sentence. In 100 years it may well be accepted usage. English is an awesome language because it has taken bits from many languages and separated the wheat from the chaff so to speak. It's also why our spelling is completely illogical. But I digress...


----------



## Lidman

Especially with pluralizing words. One goose, two geese, then why not, one moose, two meese, one deer, two deer, stimulis, stimuli


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Lidman said:


> Especially with pluralizing words. One goose, two geese, then why not, one moose, two meese, one deer, two deer, stimulis, stimuli


But on the plus side we got rid of nouns having a gender.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Desert Driver said:


> If you're going to speak English, may as well speak it properly, right?


Wow! A double positive preposition !


----------



## elelegido

Desert Driver said:


> people who carry on with that attitude are perfectly comfortable being victims and seem to enjoy being the victim. I'm referring, of course, to the likes of duggles, bilyvh, cybertec69, UberDude2, elelegido, kane, john djjjoe, et.al.


You seem to be confusing defeatism with not giving a shit...

Driving for Uber is a business. Activities which generate revenue are worth dedicating significant amounts of time to. Activities which do not generate revenue are not worth dedicating significant amounts of time to.

You went through a convoluted email battle with Uber, which resulted in you gaining a 0.005? average rating increase. Along with a net earning of $0 for that time invested. You may feel pleased with yourself, and that's fine, but for me this would be a pyrrhic victory. Too much hassle for what is effectively zero gain by any meaningful measure.


----------



## Guest

Right on! Maybe we all will benefit from your persistence. Well done!


----------



## DrVangelder

I know I am coming in late to this conversation, but how did you find out who and what the rating was ?


----------



## 617Pete

Oc_DriverX said:


> I am glad this worked out for you in this particular case. However, I think your thread title is misleading. It should read:
> *"The final word: Yes, Uber 'CAN' remove unfair ratings"*
> 
> I would suggest that in the vast majority of cases Uber will NOT remove the ratings.


funny thing is I was told they couldn't do anything about the rating when I emailed uber? Anything I should do in particular?


----------



## observer

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't know who here watched the show "Buffy the Vampire Slayer" but there's a way of speaking that actually made it into the vernacular through that show. It's called "Buffyspeak." I believe, although I could be mistaken, that the term "My bad" was coined there and phrases such as "Not so much." An entire generation was influenced by Buffyspeak and doesn't even realize it.
> 
> Language is ever changing. It's ok to break the "rules" but to do that effectively one has to know them.
> 
> For instance, the phrase "Something wicked this way comes" is NOT the commonly accepted word order. But it's a HELL of a lot more effective BECAUSE of that.
> 
> The best writers (and speakers) can break the rules. Because they know them.
> 
> Another point in regards to English is that it's a very succinct language compared to most. It takes fewer words to get a point across in English than most languages. So I don't really have a problem with shortening "I believe I will accompany you" to "I'll go with you" to "I'll go with." The point is to be understood and as long as that's accomplished then I don't often take issue with the "correctness" of the sentence. In 100 years it may well be accepted usage. English is an awesome language because it has taken bits from many languages and separated the wheat from the chaff so to speak. It's also why our spelling is completely illogical. But I digress...


English is a great language. English is my primary language. I think in English, and I love to read in English.

But, Spanish has this _*sabor*_ that makes poetry much more beautiful. I used to write poetry for my own benefit. I would write it in English and Spanish and there was just no comparison. The same thing with music, songs in Spanish sound much more romantic to me.

Maybe that's why Spanish is one of the Romance Languages.


----------



## Desert Driver

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't know who here watched the show "Buffy the Vampire Slayer" but there's a way of speaking that actually made it into the vernacular through that show. It's called "Buffyspeak." I believe, although I could be mistaken, that the term "My bad" was coined there and phrases such as "Not so much." An entire generation was influenced by Buffyspeak and doesn't even realize it.
> 
> Language is ever changing. It's ok to break the "rules" but to do that effectively one has to know them.
> 
> For instance, the phrase "Something wicked this way comes" is NOT the commonly accepted word order. But it's a HELL of a lot more effective BECAUSE of that.
> 
> The best writers (and speakers) can break the rules. Because they know them.
> 
> Another point in regards to English is that it's a very succinct language compared to most. It takes fewer words to get a point across in English than most languages. So I don't really have a problem with shortening "I believe I will accompany you" to "I'll go with you" to "I'll go with." The point is to be understood and as long as that's accomplished then I don't often take issue with the "correctness" of the sentence. In 100 years it may well be accepted usage. English is an awesome language because it has taken bits from many languages and separated the wheat from the chaff so to speak. It's also why our spelling is completely illogical. But I digress...


I enjoyed your treatise. I'm still a fan of using proper English and taking pride in my education and my command of my native tongue.


----------



## Slevin

Desert Driver said:


> Ya know, Jax, there are so many folks out here who are content with, "Well, that's how Uber does it and you can't change it." Clearly that defeatist attitude is utter horseshit and people who carry on with that attitude are perfectly comfortable being victims and seem to enjoy being the victim. I'm referring, of course, to the likes of duggles, bilyvh, cybertec69, UberDude2, elelegido, kane, john djjjoe, et.al.
> 
> Again, my approach to life - _See a problem and fix it_ - applies as well to driving for Uber as it does to any of my other professional endeavors.
> 
> I'm delighted that you're not a defeatist or a victim.


Here, here! A lot of whiners and crybabies on here apparently... Instead, DO something about it.


----------



## Desert Driver

Slevin said:


> Here, here! A lot of whiners and crybabies on here apparently... Instead, DO something about it.


Exactly. That's been my point all along. Thank you for your comment. If a person doesn't like something, that person has two choices...1) Be a victim or, 2) Do something about it!


----------



## Lidman

Desert Driver said:


> I love this one...
> 
> Mike: I'm going downtown.
> Milo: I'll go with.
> 
> Yeah, nice sentence construction there, Milo.


of course....


----------



## Shine'ola

I have a 2013 SUV, I drive only Select and XL, I was sitting on the porch one day enjoying some fine water melon, and got a XL @ 2.2x 3 min away, so I went to get it, a high school girl gets in, I asked her are you by yourself, yes, so I say Ok let's ride. I take her about 3 miles, she says thank you this is the nicest Uber I have ever ridden in and thanks me for the ride. I go back home and got ready for a vacation so this was the one and only trip I took that week. The ride was $18, the dumb girl was expecting the usual $5, rates the price not the car or driver 2 stars, 10 emails and Uber says tough shit


----------



## UberHammer

Lidman said:


> Especially with pluralizing words. One goose, two geese, then why not, one moose, two meese, one deer, two deer, stimulis, stimuli


----------



## Older Chauffeur

How about, "_noli nothis permittere te terere_." Or, "Illegitimi non carborundum." Both claim to translate into the phrase,
"Don't Let the Bastards Grind You Down!" The latter is perhaps more commonly used, and is generally (no pun intended) to U S General "Vinegar Joe" Stillwell in WWII, who claimed to have learned it from the Brits.


----------



## Uberduberdoo

Desert Driver said:


> I woke this morning to find this in my Inbox
> 
> _Hi [Desert Driver],
> 
> After reviewing the ongoing conversation regarding a rating you received earlier this month that you feel was unfair, I have submitted a request and received confirmation that the rating has been removed from your partner account.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> [CSR]_​
> Once again, as my pa used to say, "When you see a problem, solve it. Otherwise, get the **** outta the way."


How did you actually find out that particular people give you a bad rating? I only get to see my rating number drop. I have no idea on who what when where and why please advise, thanks


----------



## UberXTampa

I don't believe anymore that uebr removes bad and unjustified ratings.
Their solution is to average 500 trips and suggest that this 500 rated trip average is sufficient enough to silence out the unjustified ratings. I don't believe this crap.

Lyft, on the other hand, removes unjustified bad ratings.
Example: 2 weeks back I picked up a pax with a small, maybe 4 year old, boy. that little boy walked on my seats. I asked him to please not walk and that was it. then I proceeded to ask his mom to buckle him up, we had good conversation, I gave them gum, it was completely friendly and there was nothing negative in the atmosphere. I dropped them off after about 7 minutes to their not-so-far almost minimum fare destination. next morning I see my rating tanks 0.04 points! I only had 2 trips, one tipped me and other didn't. And the one that didn't tip was this woman. I wrote the details of the incident to Lyft. I asked them to follwo up with pax and learn why I was given a unjustified 1 star and that it was unacceptable as there was no wrong doing or ill will or confrontation in my side at all. it was all positive the entire time.

Lyft responded just today, clearly they have done their homework, and removed that rating. I am back at 4.91 in Lyft. Uber should do the same, but they don't give a rat's @$$. when a drunk person trying to bring open container and rates us low for not allowing an illegal act in our car, Uber simply says "take one for the team!" and brushes us off. for that reason alone I stopped working the late night crowd completely. 11:00 Pm and I am done.

No need to deal with the worst kind of pax with no backing from Uber! However, if Lyft generates enough business after 11:00 PM, I would consider working only Lyft since I know they will side with the victim if anything happens.


----------



## Uberduberdoo

Thanks for your timely response. I believe there should be some way the driver is able to see what the rider rates him/her and be able to dispute it if such was cast unjustifiably. What riders don't understand about the one to five star Uber rating system is that average being a 3, is not acceptable as far as Uber is concerned. Nor 4 for that matter. The ill informed rider thinks a 4 rating is good when in fact it's not. Perhaps there should be just a good/bad or a good/needs improvement rating.


----------



## Desert Driver

ubreduberdoo said:


> How did you actually find out that particular people give you a bad rating? I only get to see my rating number drop. I have no idea on who what when where and why please advise, thanks


Because I had to toss the whole crew when 5 people tried to get into my car. It wasn't too hard to figure out who dinged me. Uber eventually set aside the rating but it took me way too long.


----------



## observer

UberXTampa said:


> I don't believe anymore that uebr removes bad and unjustified ratings.
> Their solution is to average 500 trips and suggest that this 500 rated trip average is sufficient enough to silence out the unjustified ratings. I don't believe this crap.
> 
> Lyft, on the other hand, removes unjustified bad ratings.
> Example: 2 weeks back I picked up a pax with a small, maybe 4 year old, boy. that little boy walked on my seats. I asked him to please not walk and that was it. then I proceeded to ask his mom to buckle him up, we had good conversation, I gave them gum, it was completely friendly and there was nothing negative in the atmosphere. I dropped them off after about 7 minutes to their not-so-far almost minimum fare destination. next morning I see my rating tanks 0.04 points! I only had 2 trips, one tipped me and other didn't. And the one that didn't tip was this woman. I wrote the details of the incident to Lyft. I asked them to follwo up with pax and learn why I was given a unjustified 1 star and that it was unacceptable as there was no wrong doing or ill will or confrontation in my side at all. it was all positive the entire time.
> 
> Lyft responded just today, clearly they have done their homework, and removed that rating. I am back at 4.91 in Lyft. Uber should do the same, but they don't give a rat's @$$. when a drunk person trying to bring open container and rates us low for not allowing an illegal act in our car, Uber simply says "take one for the team!" and brushes us off. for that reason alone I stopped working the late night crowd completely. 11:00 Pm and I am done.
> 
> No need to deal with the worst kind of pax with no backing from Uber! However, if Lyft generates enough business after 11:00 PM, I would consider working only Lyft since I know they will side with the victim if anything happens.


That may be because,

1) Uber has an overabundance of drivers, so figures they are dispensable.

2) Lyft has less drivers so they try and keep theirs happy.


----------



## elelegido

observer said:


> Maybe that's why Spanish is one of the Romance Languages.


The romance languages, including French, Spanish, Potuguese and Italian are so called because they were influenced by Roman vernacular, due to the occupation of these areas when they formed part of the Roman empire.


----------



## Desert Driver

observer said:


> That may be because,
> 
> 1) Uber has an overabundance of drivers, so figures they are dispensable.
> 
> 2) Lyft has less drivers so they try and keep theirs happy.


Remember, Uber does nothing to aid or assist its drivers. Keep in mind, this is capitalism. And what is the most expendable resource in any capitalist system? That's right - labor.


----------



## Babs

Desert Driver said:


> I woke this morning to find this in my Inbox
> 
> _Hi [Desert Driver],
> 
> After reviewing the ongoing conversation regarding a rating you received earlier this month that you feel was unfair, I have submitted a request and received confirmation that the rating has been removed from your partner account.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> [CSR]_​
> Once again, as my pa used to say, "When you see a problem, solve it. Otherwise, get the &%[email protected]!* outta the way."


----------



## shiftydrake

Lidman said:


> Well if there's one thing I appreciate about the uber rating system, is that as a cab driver I can make fun of it all I want. I love it on occasion when I get an irate pax (whose grown accustomed to being an uber pax) threatens to one star me, forgetting that it's not uber he/shes riding in.


I agree Lidman funny as hell


----------

